# Falling forward when dead lifting and squatting



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

Noticed about a month ago when squatting it feels like the comfortable body position is leaning slightly forward, feels smears to really stick my ass out and try and lean back, did deads today for first time in 4-5 months, is was exactly the same felt like I was going on to me toes when I was lifting feels awkward, any ideas? Have I got certain muscles that are to tight that are causing this? My lower back also feels very tight, I just can't seem to stretch it out


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Could be anything mate. What springs to mind is:

-Use flat soled shoes or barefoot when lifting

-Legs further apart when squatting, sit back into it. Practice on a box or your toilet if you like.

-Feet too close to the bar when setting up deadlift.

-Posterior chain weak (do good mornings and/or reverse hypers and/or GHRs)


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Could be anything mate. What springs to mind is:
> 
> -Use flat soled shoes or barefoot when lifting
> 
> ...


This, imo.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

To stop the roll, curl your toes up works a treat with a lot of people.

Find a god powerlifting gym and get a trainer for a few sessions.


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

Cheers I haven't done and hypers or good morns in a while il add them in my lower body day, also going to try stretching my hams every day too


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

It's not likely to be a flexibility issue, just technique.

Practise. Alot  Box squats are good for it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

certainly worth checking what shoes you have got on aswell


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

martin brown said:


> It's not likely to be a flexibility issue, just technique.
> 
> Practise. Alot  Box squats are good for it


 Good for dead lifts too?

A friend of mine is well into powerlifting and he's told me I am quad dominant and I need to use hips and hams more.

Hes told me to practice standing unto a wall feet about 6 inches awey and practice sitting back into the squat making sure my face doesn't touch the wall, I've tried this but I keep falling backwards


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

fatmanstan! said:


> certainly worth checking what shoes you have got on aswell


I usually wear flat trainer (converse) or bear foot


----------



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

If u Can keep good form with hardly fook all on the bar thn I would say that you are trying to lift more weight thn you are able to lift sacrificing good form in the progress. If however you encounter the same problems regardless of weight I'd say u need to work on form... You should try and adopt different stances/grips to see which ones work best for your body type. As said above box squats are invaluable when learning to keep good form in your squat... I found tht barbell hacksquats helped me a lot with deadlifting form could be somthing to look into!!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I would just say when doing either exercise, make sure your knees don't go over your toes, and keep your back straight and things should correct themselves.....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

how high on your back is bar when squatting ?


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

uhan said:


> how high on your back is bar when squatting ?


I have it quite high on my traps


----------



## recc (Apr 27, 2008)

Mowgli said:


> Could be anything mate. What springs to mind is:
> 
> -Use flat soled shoes or barefoot when lifting
> 
> ...


Or, feet too far away from the bar, is more likely to cause falling forward.

Shins touching bar when its on the floor.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Gza1 said:


> I have it quite high on my traps


try bringing the bar a bit lower rather than kind of sitting on top if that makes sense ?


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

uhan said:


> try bringing the bar a bit lower rather than kind of sitting on top if that makes sense ?


Yea I get you, il give it a try thanx


----------

